# boot overhang NEED UR OPINION! (pics)



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

hey I got a *24 cm* board (which i got for free worth 500-600 dollars)wide across board and *size 11.5 boots*. I havnt bought bindings yet but see the image and let me know your opinion on the overhang. I understand that its hard to tell if it will be a problem or not because there is no bindings in the picture but i was planning on the ride contrabands. plz no feedback like sell your board, thats my last resort.

ps. i tend to stick with the terrain park.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Once you put bindings on and dial your angles outwards a bit then it will probably be ok. My boots have a similar overhang to that when i put them on my board in that fashion and I have no problems at all when actually riding.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

also your binding will rise your boot a bit higher. so you will need a very high edge angle before you get heel drag... get a ruler, and hold it against your edge to your boot... thats how much angle you need when it drags...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Reede said:


> Once you put bindings on and dial your angles outwards a bit then it will probably be ok.


QFT.

also, take a tape measure and see what the width is at the inserts. because the edge of a snowboard is a radial side cut the "waiste width" is actually pretty irelavant when it comes to boot sizing. like said though, chances are itll be fine.

but dont adjust your angles outward to compensate for the board lacking the width you need.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> QFT.
> 
> also, take a tape measure and see what the width is at the inserts. because the edge of a snowboard is a radial side cut the "waiste width" is actually pretty irelavant when it comes to boot sizing. like said though, chances are itll be fine.
> 
> but dont adjust your angles outward to compensate for the board lacking the width you need.


Agreed^. Looks like you'll be ok, there is such a thing as binding risers. Again you look ok, but use the risers as a last resort.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

not to rain on your parade or the affirmation everyone else is giving you, but isn't 24cm REALLY small for an 11.5 size boot? i have a size 9 boot, and my board's width is 25.2cm. with the bindings attached at 15 / -15 duck, i still have slight overhang. 

basic snowboard sizing charts on most retail sites suggest 24cm and less to fit size 8 and down, 24-26cm for 8.5 to 10.5, and 26+cm for 10.5+. of course, this is all a matter of personal preference, but a 24cm waist to an 11.5 boot seems a little extreme.

hope you get your situation resolved. it'd be a shame to not be able to use such a pricey board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Although it's not ideal, you'll be fine with that width. Bindings with a good toe ramp will give you plenty of clearance. Check out Unions with the stage II base plate...They do a pretty good job.


----------

